# Why is *insert name* banned/suspended threads



## p1ngpong (Oct 28, 2015)

Making threads questioning why a certain member is banned or suspended are technically against the rules as it is questioning moderator decisions. Because of the sheer number of these threads that have been popping up lately relating to this I think it is time to make a pinned thread about the matter.

Any thread questioning why a certain member has been banned or suspended WILL BE INSTANTLY LOCKED from now on. And the member making it may find themselves banned and suspended also. Do not say you have not been warned if this happens.

Remember moderating actions are not up for debate or discussion. Making threads about any moderating decisions are unwelcome and disrespectful. 

Learn2gbatemp children, kthnx.


----------

